# Topo Duo! Now available for sale and for rent in boulder



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

We have an awesome Eskimo Topo Duo available now. It's in great shape. You can buy it or rent it. Check it out. http://www.whitewatertube.com/Eskimo-Topo-Duo--demo-for-sale_p_529.html


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

aka "the divorce boat" - for good reason...!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

hahahaha how much to rent for a day or two?


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

$35 daily rental for the Topo, just $55 if you want to rent and return after the next day.


----------

